# Vintage "Bobcat" Slingshot Shooting Demo (FINALLY)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the final video of my 3 part Series on the vintage slingshot I just acquired






This just demonstrates the slingshot, not the shooters abilities 

The slowmo really shows my "shakes" with these tubes.. Its just something I always have to deal with 

Thanks for watching

LGD

If you are not aware, I also added the 3parter in my blog on the forum. If you haven't seen Prt 1 (contents) and Prt 2 (assembling the slingshot) you can check out my channel or the below blogs

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/49/entry-434-vintage-cat-prt-1-bobcat-contents/

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/49/entry-435-vintage-cat-prt-2-bobcat-assembling-the-slingshot/

I advice to pop some popcorn first though 

Thanks again

LGD again


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great vid...I've been waiting impatiently. That seems a brilliant design. I might have a go at making one like that


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I still have a couple of sets of original bands for by Weber Cat and with them it is one of the fastest shooting band set ups that I have shot. Rodney done a great job with those band sets and was in my estimation the main reason for tapered bands today. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I still have a couple of sets of original bands for by Weber Cat and with them it is one of the fastest shooting band set ups that I have shot. -- Tex


 yeah, I heard that. I have a sealed tapered set for this, but I can't bring myself to open them..

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Duck, I really appreciate your videos. Always informative and entertaining. That is one cool piece of living history you have there!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am glad you got this one Duck. Because now we all get to check it out. You are preserving and passing on a bit of slingshot history. Thanks for sharing


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great video of a rare shooter. I was really starting to worry about your nose. It looked very close to the bands.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice trilogy series on the bobcat slingshot . i enjoyed the videos and if i ever get asked about this slingshot , outside of this forum, im sure i will amaze with the information you have given us . take it easy senor duck .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice series of videos Greg! You can clearly see in the video how those rotating prongs work. Know what you mean about the original tubes. Real good tubes they were. Still have a new set wrapped up unused!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I did not understand, do you choose to shoot with the forks parallel to the ground. Everybody that I have seen shoot the Bobcat shot it with the forks vertical to the ground (gangster style). I know some were set that way and some were set opposite right Hand and left hand. But mine can be set either way. Turn the forks 180 degrees and it will shoot vertical! -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I did not understand, do you choose to shoot with the forks parallel to the ground. Everybody that I have seen shoot the Bobcat shot it with the forks vertical to the ground (gangster style). I know some were set that way and some were set opposite right Hand and left hand. But mine can be set either way. Turn the forks 180 degrees and it will shoot vertical! -- Tex


I mentioned that in the assembling video PT2... that It looked like setting it up to hold for one hand but holding it in the other would make it shoot that way.

For my videos I set it up as the box intended, and was going to try it that way on a later date... Now, your statement that you have already seen people shoot it with the forks vertical, confirms that my trial will be a success.. which is great, since that's my prefered method.

This goes to show you the versitility of this shooter, and how advanced it was for it's time.

Thank you all for your positive comments, and taking the time to watch my vids..

@Orc.. I have enough cusion on my nose to not have any worries 

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Great series of videos!!!*

*I enjoyed every bit of them all. Fun, instructional and of great value to the sport/hobby*

*And that baby is a real powerhouse!!!! Ouch!!!*

*Cheers ...Q*


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Love it!! Makes my brain go hmmm... I might have to add that to the pile... Thanks for the show LGD!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, PC

Well, I tried out, shooting "gangsta", which Tex confirmed my theory, by saying others have done so.

I tell you what, I like it better than the suggested horizontal fork, mainly because it easier for me to fork reference.

I also tried it with the standard set up, but with my grip " gangsta" which put the forks @ 45*.. Now this I really like!

Forks " gangsta":








Grip " gangsta " forks 45*:








I know this is a historic slingshot, but though it may not be useful to many, I find the versatility interesting.. (
And who knows this might inspire Ruthies next project  )

I will add more pics in this thread of the various band set ups I try out in the future ( hopefully you don't mind  )

Thanks again for visiting

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Strange design ... I mean the asymmetric fork ... only a question: it doesn't twists (dynamic balance)?, or the arm brace is enough?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Strange design ... I mean the asymmetric fork ... only a question: it doesn't twists (dynamic balance)?, or the arm brace is enough?


Brace is enough, no matter how you assemble the forks orientation .

My mod.. I added a simple sight ( paper clip )


----------

